# Guess they arent cheaper than dirt!



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/MAG-074


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

wow ...


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I think you are about to see prices for AR gear go through the roof. People will pay whatever is asked of them from fear that a new assault ban push is being considered. 

Gun shops must love when this pops up as their sales go through the roof.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Look at the Ruger 25 round 10/22 mag below it - $50. Should be closer to $20.
Cheaper than Dirt has always exploited a gun/ammo panic. Last time there was an ammo panic, they were asking something like $75 or $100 for a box of FMJ .380 ammo. Because of this, I wouldn't buy from them at anytime.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> I think you are about to see prices for AR gear go through the roof. People will pay whatever is asked of them from fear that a new assault ban push is being considered.
> 
> Gun shops must love when this pops up as their sales go through the roof.


Except that you do not need an FFL to sell the bits and pieces that make the gun a scary looking ego stroking "assault weapon".

Do you?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

dont need an ffl, just a lack of shame and any sense of necessity, and a belief that if you have a gun like blackhawk down and wish really really hard that you will be a real man.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Those prices are crazy! I guess there are still suckers out there who panic.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Except that you do not need an FFL to sell the bits and pieces that make the gun a scary looking ego stroking "assault weapon".
> 
> Do you?


What does a FFL have to do with accessories and guns going up in price due to the possibility of an assault rifle ban. People are starting to panic over nothing. Just like they did when obama was elected. My personal opinion is that gun shops love this type of controversy. Not quite sure how a rifle can stroke someone ego but maybe it does.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I quit shopping there years ago.....


----------



## BEACHBUMPC (Sep 27, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/cheaperthandirt?fref=ts

Check this out.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

They have a couple of lines on their website that says "Cheaper Than Dirt Does Not Sell Firearms". Cowards.


----------



## chadau79 (Aug 2, 2010)

Supposedly Dicks sporting goods has also suspended firearm sales. Just called Walmart in Foley, and they said they are no longer allowed to look at inventory of other stores and will not be ordering any new firearms until further notice.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*What a bunch of assholes!!! How can these sites/stoers do this as supporters of the second Amendment? It's like agreeing with all the Liberal idiots that beleive these crimes are committed by the weapon not the person using it!!! We are screwed if this is going to be trending.*


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

rufus1138;1077964)if you have a gun like blackhawk down and wish really really hard that you will be a real man.[/QUOTE said:


> awesome.


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

chadau79 said:


> Supposedly Dicks sporting goods has also suspended firearm sales. Just called Walmart in Foley, and they said they are no longer allowed to look at inventory of other stores and will not be ordering any new firearms until further notice.



I just got off the phone with corporate, and the wal-mart in foley, they are ordering ar-15s as fast as they can. They said they don't have any plans to do otherwise. But that the shelves may be a little bare because demand is so high.


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

Just clicked that link again... CTD sold out of those mags at that ridiculously inflated price. INSANE. They have lost my future business.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i am their friend on facebook and saw they put up an ad about not selling guns....last i saw they had around 6K comments saying that they are cowards, a false 2nd amendment supporter, and loss of business from about 5k customers


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

They are back :thumbsup:

Cheaper Than Dirt! Begins Selling Firearms Online

Got to do what you got to do


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> They are back :thumbsup:


i think the damage has been done though...i know i wont spend a penny with them after they inflated p-mags 400%


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

How soon we forget that they did the same thing back in 2008 when the last panic buying was going on.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Folks have gone balistic!!! I can't find a 30 round mag ANYWHERE!!!!! Some idiot on Ebay had 2 for the buy it now of 60 bucks but no one has bought em yet....Go figure!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Jason said:


> Folks have gone balistic!!! I can't find a 30 round mag ANYWHERE!!!!! Some idiot on Ebay had 2 for the buy it now of 60 bucks but no one has bought em yet....Go figure!


I'm not up on prices. Is that good or bad ?
What are the plain ol' used aluminum ones going for ?
Are the PMags generally thought of to be better or not as good as the old-style aluminum ?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

To

[email protected] 
#yiv1845945555 .yiv1845945555ReadMsgBody {width:100%;}#yiv1845945555 .yiv1845945555ExternalClass {width:100%;}View this email in a web browser | Forward to a friend









December 19, 2012 









*Cheaper Than Dirt! will Resume Online Firearm Sales Pending Policy Changes*

Cheaper Than Dirt! recently announced that it was temporarily suspending online sales of firearms pending a review of its order processing and procedures. Well-known for its ability to process and ship orders within 24 hours, online sales have skyrocketed to a point where it may take up to 72 hours for firearms and other items to ship.

"In light of recent events, we believe it is prudent to review our policies and procedures to ensure we can continue to provide the products and firearms our customers demand," said Chief Operations Officer Roberta Wilson. "We will resume online sales once we update our process and continue as we have always done by shipping firearms only to FFL dealers."

Ms. Wilson closed with, "As a long-time supporter of the Second Amendment, we will continue to serve the needs of the firearms community while ensuring our unsurpassed level of quality and customer service."





Cheaper Than Dirt! prides itself on being America's Ultimate Shooting Sports Discounter since 1993. Cheaper Than Dirt! boasts over 100,000 items available for purchase through their Web site and catalog. Articles, photos and videos appear daily on the Shooter's Log at www.CheaperThanDirt.com/blog.






This biweekly e-newsletter is sent out by
*Cheaper Than Dirt!*
2524 NE Loop 820
Fort Worth, TX 76106 USA


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Telum Pisces said:


> How soon we forget that they did the same thing back in 2008 when the last panic buying was going on.


 
We all need to be better prepared, sort of like the old boy scout motto,* BE PREPARED* 24/7/365 and then we have these panic buying cycles that drives up the price's of these items, we do this to our selves and the market for these items will take advantage of this to make the money while they can, so this is a MONEY lesson we should all learn from. :thumbsup:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe those mags at $60 was a bargain after all :


*5 Pmag Magpul magazines 30rd mags pmags ar 15 ar15







*


Auction # *322877230* 







*This item has been **Sold!* 

Click to view



 


 

Current Bid *$515.00 No Reserve! * Started at *$0.01*Quantity *1* # of bids *38* Bid History Time left *Listing has Ended* 
15 minute rule Location *Rochester, MN 55902* Start 12/19/2012 2:03:55 PM ET (This is a *1* day auction)







Ends On or After 12/20/2012 2:27:50 PM ET (GunBroker.com Official Time) Seller 
*wtbyguy* A+(33)  
View the feedback of this seller | View seller's other auctions | Ask seller a question


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

welldoya said:


> Maybe those mags at $60 was a bargain after all :
> 
> 
> *5 Pmag Magpul magazines 30rd mags pmags ar 15 ar15
> ...


 
Holy CRAP!!!! That's Crazy!!!!!! $515 fer 5 mags!!!!! Folks are NUTZ!!!!:shifty:


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

Try sportsmanguide


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/dpms-20-rd-ar-10-mag.aspx?a=569844


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

They are out. They just don't tell you till you try to put it in your cart.


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

True enough, but my saiga 30 rds will be there in mid Jan. As long as i get them ,I can wait a few weeks......


----------

